# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  sera 130l

## Paulo Bio

olá! começo por me apresentar chamo-me Paulo Bio e sou da Figueira da Foz tenho apenas 19 anos mas desde os meus 5 anos tive aquarios de agua doce, começou pelos aquarios bola ate chegar aos de agua quente, e agora à coisa de 4 meses e meio comprei o quit, sera marin biotop 130l. Sei que não é o melhor mas até agora nao se portou mal.

setup:
SERA 130l.
cerca de 9 a 10 kg de rocha viva.
cerca de 6 kilos de areia fina.

vivos:
corais:
Plerogyra sp
Euphyllia parancora
Pachyclavularia sp
Sarcophyton
Ricordea yuma
coral que parece uma arvore "nao sei o nome"

peixes:
1 Hepatus tamanho s
1 zebrossoma flavescens
1 ocellaris black
1 amphiprion ocellaris
1 peixe folha que me comeu as dezenas de aiptasias que tinha no inicio.

invertebrados:
2 eremitas
alguns buzios limpadores que nao sei o nome
Linckia laevigata.

AGORA digam da voça justiça!
 :Whistle:

----------


## Helena Pais

Boas, Paulo!

Temos um igual à cerca 7 meses e meio e estamos a pensar num maiorzinho. Pensamos que os maiores problemas no que toca ao aquário é de ser fechado (faz com que eleve muito a temperatura no Verão e não permite as trocas de oxigénio), a iluminação é fracota, e por fim, o escumador (muito deficiente).

Começa a pensar numa coisinha maior, já que esse Hepatus e o Zebrassoma precisam de uma "casinha" maior.

De resto, não estamos arrependidos, e é um bom aquário para iniciantes. 

Se tiveres alguma dúvida, estás à vontade...

À parte... Tens lojas de salgados na Figueira? 

Atenciosamente,

Lena e Pedro

----------


## Paulo Bio

tipo temos uma loja aqui na figueira que no meu ver é boa pois eu tenho uma boa relação com o lojista e ele encomenda o que eu peço. 
tambem ha outra em que eu comprei o meu ocellaris black mas essa nao costumo ir.
E há a fitonia em coimbra a onde comprei o meu peixe folha e dois corais..

tambem tenho andado a seguir o voço aquario aqui no forum e está mt fixe..

uma duvida que eu tenho é que vejo o voço com alga coralina a nascer e o meu parece que não ha meio de aparecer, tenho so alguns pontos na part de traz, tambm nao sei o meu valor de calcio..

----------


## Paulo Bio

já pensei em ter um maiorzinho, mas isso implica muitos €, e eu estou a estudar na faculdade e tambm nao tenho mt tempo e o maior problema é a minha mãe, que com este aquario já foi uma dor de cabeça para o por em casa entao se eu falasse num maior aiai XD...

ps: mas agora adora o aquario XD

----------


## Helena Pais

cada aquário é um sistema... comprámos 2 Sera... um para nós e outro para o meu sogro. Levou a mesma rocha que a nossa, tens os mesmos aditivos, mesmo dia de montagem e contudo o nosso está cheio de coralina e o do meu sogro não, estão agora a aparecer as primeiras bolinhas de coralina.

Vai-se lá entender?!

Att.

----------


## Paulo Bio

já agora podes dizer quais os aditivos que colocas na agua?? 

Obrigado pela a atenção..

----------


## Helena Pais

Uso kalkwasser quando o ph está baixo... quando estabiliza faço numa garrafa de 1,5l uma colher de café rasa e ponho um bocado todos os dias e a garrafa dá para uma semana... 

Uso magnésio... 5 ml por semana... 

Prodibio (biodigest+bioptim) ---> meia ampola de 15 em 15 dias de cada um, intercaladamente. Uma semana um, uma semana o outro.

De resto, uma solução para alimentar corais--- Coralgrow (3 em 3 dias)



Fazes TPA's? Se sim, usas água do mar ou água com sal sintético?

Att.

----------


## Paulo Bio

uso agua do garrafao ou da torneira com sal eu sei que nao e o melhor mas pronto... faço 15 em 15 dias mais o menos..

eu so uso aditivo ca da sera 1 e 2 e um que comprei agora que tem calcio magnesio e estrontium a marca e da ELOS..

----------


## Paulo Bio

alguem me pode dizer como se mete fotos no post?? obrigado

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

boas,

Era só fazeres uma pesquisa  :yb665: 

como alojar fotos em reefforum

como colocar fotos alojadas num tópico

----------


## Paulo Bio

Muito obrigado..

----------


## Paulo Bio



----------


## Pedro Coimbra

Gostei do aquário simples e bonito.

Já agora como se dão esses ocellaris, gosto bastante dos pretos mas tinha ideia que eles se davam mal com os normais!

----------


## Paulo Bio

obrigado pelo o elogio!!!

eu inicialmente comprei o ocellaris normal passado 1 mês coloquei o preto, quando o coloquei o outro durante 1 hora andava as "turras" com ele mas depois passou e agora andam sempre os dois juntos, ate partilham a mesma "casa" que é o coral que esta colocado no areao no lado esquerdo.

----------


## Helena Pais

esse "bubble" Plerogyra sp por acaso não compraste na Fitónia?

----------


## Paulo Bio

sim comprei.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Deixa-me dar-te uma ajuda com as fotos  :Olá:

----------


## Paulo Bio

OBRIGADO Paulo. 

E já agora podiam fazer umas criticazinhas para eu melhorar o meu nano reef.
obrigado

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas Paulo,

Assim à primeira vista, posso te dizer o seguinte:

tens algas castanhas e também cianobactérias, da-me a sensação que o teu aquário ainda está a maturar. 
isso também mostra que tens nutrientes a mais.

Para um aquário montado à 4 meses tens pouca alga coralina. 
Quais são os teus níveis de Magnésio, Cálcio, Kh e já agora nitratos?

Esses aquários em kit normalmente trazem um escumador muito fraquinho, que não dá grande margem de manobra, 
por isso, acho que já tens peixes a mais, o Hepatus e o Zebrassoma são peixes muito poluidores, não compres mais e deixa estabilizar.

podes tentar resolver o problema das cianobactérias aumentando a circulação.

também acho que tens pouca rocha para 130L, entre 15 a 20kg ficava mais composto e com mais capacidade biológica.
mas cuidado, colocar mais rocha nesta fase pode ser perigoso, só se for bem maturada e de preferência sem estar a seco. 

De resto, os corais estão com bom aspecto e esse GSP é muito bonito.

desejo boa sorte, a ti e ao teu aquário.

----------


## Paulo Bio

obrigado pelas dicas..

em relação aos niveis que me pediste não te sei dizer pois eu nunca fiz, só sei dos nitratos que estao a zero.

e o que é que são cianobactérias é que ando a pouco tempo nisto, isso faz mal???

o problema da alga coralina e que nao sei como resolver, gostaria de ter sugestoes...

em relação aos peixes não pretendo por mais nenhum!! só se for um de fundo, mas não sei..

e  desculpa as perguntas!!

----------


## Helena Pais

Boas, Paulo!

As cianobactérias são algas de cor avermelhada, enquanto que as diatomáceas têm um tom acastanhado.

Tens falta de uma coisa muito importante... uma bomba de circulação. 

Aconselho-te uma bomba por volta dos 1500l/h. 

Tens as mais baratas:
RESUN SURFER WAVE MAKER WM-015
Hydor Koralia 1

Qual o teste de nitratos que usas?

Att.

----------


## Helena Pais

Quanto à coralina não te preocupes que ela há-de aparecer. Continua com as mudas de água, mas tem cuidado com a água da figueira, usa um bom acondicionador.

A loja que referes de salgados é no CC Eleclerc? Costumo ir muitas vezes à figueira e nunca reparei...

Att.

----------


## Paulo Bio

em relação à bomba encomendei na loja mas eles nao tinham ficaram de me mandar vir.

o teste que uso e da nutrafin.

 a loja na figueira que falo e no fozcenter na rua da republica, o nome da loja é  foztropic. 

a do centro comercial eleclerc tem alguma coisita de peixes..

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

boas,

Tens *aqui* um bom artigo sobre cianobactérias

Também podes tirar umas ideias *daqui*

----------


## Paulo Bio

ok! obrigado pelos link's. vou dar uma vista de olhos!!

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Muito bom o teu aqua PARABÉNS :Olá:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :tutasla: 
O teu aqua é uma inspiração para o meu... :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Bio

tipo ainda tenho um problema de algas para resolver mas gosto do meu aquario  :Big Grin:  o teu com dedicação vai superar o meu. pois o teu a nivel de equipamento é superior este é um pouco limitado .

mas obrigado pelo elogio..

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

tens tido alguma dificuldade em manter os corais duros?
Com quanto tempo começaste a inserir corais moles no teu aqua?
E duros?

dEsculpa as pergunatas mas neste momento a minha maior preocupação são os corais porque nunca tive um aquário na minha vida e isto é tudo novo para mim e tenho medo de cometer erros nomeadamente na introdução aos corais.

----------


## Paulo Bio

o meu primeiro coral foi o green star polip e coloquei passado um mês e meio penso eu.
os dois corais duros arrisquei e até agora nao tenho me dado mal, o primeiro a entrar foi o coral bolha ao 3º mês e passado um mês a euphyllia. o que noto é que por vezes estão mais abertos num dia no outro estão mais fechados mas de resto nunca tive problema maior e nem sei se este comportamento é normal.. 

Morreu m um coral mole colocado a par com o green star polip, um sarcophiton de um momento para o outro nao abria os polipos começou a ficar com umas manchas e eu coloquei-o no lixo.  De resto não me morreu mais nada.

espero ter ajudado, é que eu tambem não percebo muito disto..  :Big Grin:

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Obrigado pelas indicações :SbOk: 
foram bastantes uteis.

----------


## Helena Pais

esse sarco por acaso não compraste na fitónia?

----------


## Paulo Bio

o que morreu sim, o que tenho agora não, foi na loja aqui na figueira.

----------


## Helena Pais

Já comprei um sarco lá e morreu-me também... também me aconteceu com uns zoanthus e clavulárias (2 pedras). 

O aquário de lá tem muitas guerras químicas por estarem todos ao molho. Logo só os duros é que se safam... moles só se estiverem nos aquários dos peixes para venda!

----------


## Paulo Bio

pois é uma boa explicação. 

é que todos os corais que comprei na loja na figueira estão em optimas condições e por falar que são um pouco mais baratos e maiores.

Normalment ele so vende moles e encomendei a euphyllia e está com bom aspecto vai fazer um mês.

----------


## Helena Pais

Espero que tenhas sorte! A Euphyllia para mim é dos corais mais bonitos que há! Tive uma mas que infelizmente morreu por ter comprado já doente e chegou ao meu aquário e foi ver ela a sumir-se.

Lá mais para a frente compro outro!

Quando for à figueira tenho que ir a essa loja... geralmente vou sempre ao Foz Plaza e ao E'leclerc e raramento vou à parte antiga da cidade.

Agora tenho um bom motivo...  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Bio

a loja não é nada de especial mas  o dono é porreiro falas com ele e ele faz t encomendas e manda t mails com listas da indonesia para escolheres. e tambem tem sempre alguma coisa em stock.

----------


## Helena Pais

assim vale a pena....

até há pouco tempo em Viseu, as encomendas eram em caixas fechadas e não sabiam que peixes vinham. Além que a maioria vinha com cryptocarion.  :Prabaixo: 

mas agora a loja mudou de gerência e prima pela qualidade...

----------


## Paulo Bio

ali encomendas perante o teu gosto e os preços não são maus...

----------


## Paulo Bio

aqui fica um vídeo do meu aqua:

YouTube - Aquario sera 130l

CRÍTICAS!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Paulo tudo bem?

Porque não enterraste a Catalaphilia no areão?

Quanto ao geral do aqua parece tudo bem, só aumentava um pouco a corrente.

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo Bio

boas, não a enterrei no areão pois tenho pouca altura no areão, o coral ficava tombado, assim coloquei direito num pequeno copo de vidro.

em relação à corrente, se reparares tenho lá uma bomba de 2500l hora mas não está a funcionar pois acho que é corrente a mais, os corais não abrem tanto com ela ligada..

cumps.

----------


## Paulo Bio

pessoal uns comentarios para melhorar o meu aqua... um esforço.. vááááá..

 :Smile:

----------


## Helena Pais

Boas, Paulo!

Tá muito porreiro... mas com alguns reparos...

tal como o Bruno disse a corrente é muito pouca... os corais daqui a um tempo começam a ressentirem-se disso... a corrente é muito importante quer para a alimentação dos corais, quer para a limpeza do mesmos.

Quanto à Catalaphylia acho muito arriscado o que fizeste... elas gostam de se expandir e dentro de um copo não tem largura suficiente... e mais... dentro do copo a água não circula adequadamente... nesse tipo de corais se há uma pequena infecção na base é a morte do artista.

Tens várias soluções para circulação... bombas mais fracas e económicas... como já tive um SERA se precisares de algumas referências dispõe...

Abraço,

----------


## Paulo Bio

obrigado Helena pelas palavras.

então qual a bomba adequada para o meu aqua? É que eu tenho um coral bolha e ele retrai muito com a corrent. 

o copo é mesmo muito pequeno e penso que não mete o esqueleto do coral em perigo, porque na areia ele ficava todo tombado e o corpo do coral em contacto com a areia.

cumps.

----------


## Paulo Bio

tantas visitas e nem uma palavrinha ...

----------


## Francisco Taveira

Boas Paulo.
Em relação à circulação eu tinha uma bomba de 5000 L/H e levantava-me o areão todo, optei por por uma de 3000 L/H e estou extremamente satisfeito e acho que com a bomba de 3000 mais a bomba que o próprio aquário traz de 1000 é suficiente, embora esteja a pensar trocar essa bomba de 1000 por uma de 2000.

em relação ao aquário em si está muito fixe

UM ABRAÇO

----------


## Paulo Bio

Venho relatar o ultimo acontecimento infelizmente mau do meu aquario...

à coisa de um mês comprei um cowfish.. coloquei no aqua como sempre fiz e ele parecia bem de saude. Começou a ficar com alguns pontos brancos mas nada de especial ate me vinha comer à mão.. até que os pontos brancos acabaram por matar o pobre animal...
e de seguida não sei o que se passou mas impestou os restantes peixes com o mesmo problema ate acabarem por morrer um a um dia após dia.. resultado final... não tenho um unico peixe no aquario, quase que chorei....

Quando é que posso colocar novos peixes agora ?? alguem me pode dar esse feedback...

obrigado

Cmps.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, já tive isso.  :Frown: 

6 a 10 semanas sem peixes para passar o ciclo da doença, e compra de UV.

Cumps.

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

Paulo,

Estou a passar pelo mesmo ( http://www.reefforum.net/f8/quarente...raticas-21642/ ) só que já levo 15 dias de avanço.

Sugiro que além desse período sem peixes devas tentar arranjar um aquário de quarentena para não teres que passar pelo mesmo outra vez.

----------


## Paulo Bio

o aqua já tem uv..

eu coloquei um remedio que dá para colocar com corais e invertebrados mas mesmo assim não resultou... obg cumps.

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

> o aqua já tem uv..
> 
> eu coloquei um remedio que dá para colocar com corais e invertebrados mas mesmo assim não resultou... obg cumps.


esses remédios reefsafe só servem para gastares dinheiro, nenhum deles trata o ponto branco (experiência própria).

----------


## Paulo Bio

tentar não custa.. quer dizer neste caso custou 10 €  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

o problema é que além do custo do remédio tens o custo das mortes dos peixes. 

se eu soubesse disso antes, tinha-os tratado fora do aquário com remédios a séro  :Smile:  e não os tinha perdido.

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Paulo... 

Infelizmente as coisas são assim mesmo... arrisca-se e depois quando acontece lá vai tudo ao ar... 

Uma pessoa com menos de 100 euros consegue fazer um aquário de quarentena, não sei ainda porque é que se pensa que só acontece aos outros... 

Certamente com esse tipo de práticas arrisca-se a perder muitos peixes que cobririam largamente um aquário de quarentena... mas pronto!

 :yb665: 

Abraço,

Pedro

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas!! 
reparei que depois dos meus peixes me terem morrido tive um boooommmm de pequenos animais que pelo que parece são amphipodes, são mesmo imensos e penso que já se estão a tornar praga..

alguem me pode dar um nome de um predador natural... 

obrigado..

----------


## Paulo Bio

boas..

Va la pessoal uma ajuda...

----------


## Helena Pais

Há wrasses que costumam ser boas controladoras de "pragas"... referes-te aquelas "pulguinhas" do mar?

----------


## Paulo Bio

Não me parecem pulgas... têm assim umas patitas e duas antenas mas sao pequenitos.

penso ser estes. 
amphipode6600_021210 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Não me parecem pulgas... têm assim umas patitas e duas antenas mas sao pequenitos.
> 
> penso ser estes. 
> amphipode6600_021210 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


 :Olá: Paulo

Deixa-os andar...qualquer "Mandarim","Chelmon" e muitos outros,por vezes difíceis de aceitar os alimentos que lhes damos,têm neles uma dieta que lhes permite ir adaptando-se a novos hábitos alimentares,assim como recuperarem  do stress que envolve todo o tempo,desde a captura até à entrada nos nossos àquas.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Bio

SR. Jorge muito obrigado pelo seu comentário.

ok vou deixa-los andar, mais tarde compro um mandarim pois são bastante bonitos...

obrigado.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> SR. Jorge muito obrigado pelo seu comentário.
> 
> ok vou deixa-los andar, mais tarde compro um mandarim pois são bastante bonitos...
> 
> obrigado.


 :Olá:  Paulo

Os Mandarins só devem entrar em àquas bem estabelecidos e foi da minha parte uma referência quanto à utilidade dos bichinhos,até porque nada te diz que daqui a umas semanas ainda lá estejam...basta uma pequena alteração na química da àgua,para que desapareçam.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Bio

o aqua ja tem um ano de montagem só a pouco tempo é que tive um azar

obrigado

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas aqui vai um video do meu aqua, espero que gostem e comentem...  :Smile:  

YouTube - &#x202a;aqua 130l&#x202c;&rlm;

----------


## Paulo Bio

epaaaa está assim tão mau para ninguem dizer nada .... XD

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

quando as coisa estão bem...ninguém diz nada  :Smile: 

para dizer alguma coisa vou ter que falar mal do vídeo ..eheheh... para a próxima faz um plano mais geral do aquário.

----------


## Paulo Bio

sim concordo o video foi feito com o telemovel, vou postar um video mais geral.

----------


## Paulo Bio

BOAS

aqui vai mais um video 

YouTube - &#x202a;Aqua 130l Salgado&#x202c;&rlm;

COMENTEM PESSOAL...

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas 

ja algum tempo que nao digo nada.. deixo aqui um video do meu aquario..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgLPENpFinU

obrigado 

comentem, a qualidade nao é a melhor...

cmps.

----------


## Paulo Bio

ninguem diz nada  :Frown:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Esse hepatus não deve andar ai muito feliz  :Admirado:

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Ralmente o nadar dele parece um pouco estranho( sempre as voltas a si mesmo).
Eu falo contra mim pois eu tambem tinha no meu red sea um hepatus e um zebrassoma...
Mas agora montei um novo sistema e ja teem bastante espaço(270L).

O comportamento do nadar do hepatus é sempre assim ou foi só neste video?

Cumps

----------


## Paulo Bio

o nadar dele é asssim quando me aproximo do aquario pois pensa que vou dar comer...
mas normalmente nada calmamente por todo o aquario...

....

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Pois é uma questão de ires acompanhando o crscimento dele.
Em ralção ao resto parece-me tudo bem.
SO tirava era os copos das cataphylias...

CUmps

----------


## Paulo Bio

Os copos vao ficar pois o sitio onde as cataphylias s dao melhor é ali
Pois a areia não tem altura para as enterrar...

cumps

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

Ha ok
N me tinha apercebido disso.
Realmente se n tem altura é capaz de ficar melhor assim.
CUmps

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas.

Brevemente o aquario vai receber uma nova prendinha de Natal.

A troca da iluminação original por uma calha da reefset t5 6x24w, 60cm de comprimento e 30 de largura..

Até os peixes vão ter de andar de óculos de sol  :yb624: 

CMPS.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Boa opção.
Há uns 8 meses eu mudei a iluminação do meu Sera para HQI 150W (14.000) + 2 Aquaray 500 + 4 Cree's azuis num total de 192 watts.
A diferença foi BRUTAL!

----------


## Paulo Bio

O meu objectivo é ser capaz de fazer crescer os corais que ja lá tenho e colocar alguns corais sps, pois a iluminação original é bastante limitada ate para corais moles..

como fazes a reposição da agua evaporada?
Podes colocar ai fotos ou o link do teu aquario??

cmps..

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas 

o meu aquário sofreu algumas alterações.

como tinha dito anteriormente coloquei uma calha da reefset 6x24w a diferença foi grande, mas parece que alguns corais moles que eu tinha como actianodiscos nao gostaram muito e estão sempre retraidos, eles estao a apanhar com muita luz directa será que tenho de os colocar mais no fundo do aquário???!!!

a outra alteração foi a mudança de duas bombas de circulação que tinha por uma vortech mp10, a diferença foi brutal em nivel de circulação e também ao nivel do barulho que a bomba faz, um pouco incomodativo.

vou fazer um video brevemente e coloco aqui..

cmps..

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas a todos..

Aqui vai um videozito d meu aquário com a nova iluminação.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Spm5M...ature=youtu.be

o video foi feito com o meu télemovel, não tem grande qualidade mas dá para ter uma ideia ... 

espero que gostem e que mandem umas bocas para um gaja falar  :Pracima: 

cmps

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas 

Pessoal ninguém diz nada.. Esta assim tão mau Eheh

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas Paulo

Esta porreiro podias era mostrar como ficou encaixado ou pendurado no aquario pra ter uma ideia pois
tenho um aquario parecido com o teu mas pra ja estou contente com a iluminaçao!
Ja agora esse hepatus esta a ficar um bocado grande xD de resto 5* grande corais que ai tens!
Que escumador tens? ainda e o de origem?

Abraço Nuno

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas obrigado pela intervenção.. 

Sim este hepatus tem de sair urgentemente pois já esta demasiado grande e já faz grande carga orgânica..
A calha como é de 60 cm e o Aqua tem 50 está apenas poisada em cima mas estou a espera de uns sportes para ficar um pouco mais alta ....( retirei a tampa do Aqua )
O escumados é um resun 300 também é fraco .. Em tempos tinha os dois a trabalhar mas por falta de sitio para colocar a ficha retirei ... Tenho feito tpa de 20 litros semana a semana ou de 15 em 15 .... 

Cmps.  E venha mais comentários ...

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

está bonito mas o que adoro mesmo é essa cataphilia 5*

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas Paulo 

essa cataphilia, são duas, estão é proximas uma da outra parecendo que são uma só.

cmps.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Olá Paulo

Digo-te que para o tamanho do aquário o que fizeste foi muito bom!  :Pracima: 
Nota-se que está saudável. Mas já estava na altura de das duas uma, ou trocares para um maior ou então tirar mesmo esse hepatus...  :Smile: 

Quanto aos actinodiscus, tens razão. Eles não gostam de demasiada luz.. Tenta coloca-los numa zona mais baixa ou entao com algum tipo de sombra se possível..

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas César 

Sim o hepatus era para sair este fim de semana, mas fui ao fragatio do norte e nao tive tempo de ir a uma loja na minha zona .. Em relação a um aquário maior é impossível neste momento ...

Os actianodiscos a pedra que tinha  muitos já a coloquei na areia.. Os que se vêm no vídeo são os que nao retirei pois fixaram-se na Rocha .. Mas parece que estão a reagir bem  a luz... 

E obrigado pelo elogio 

Cmps.

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas malta

Estava a pensar em usar só o produto (Korallen-Zucht ZEOstart 3) para baixar e manter os nitritos, nitratos e os phosfatos, mas não estou muito informado sobre o produto e se o posso usar sozinho...

Podem dar-me algumas dicas??!! obrigado

----------


## Paulo Bio

boas


Ninguem me consegue tirar esta dúvida ?? 

cmps.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

eu julgo que não pois faltam as bacterias e a comida para elas
http://www.korallen-zucht.de/files/z..._english-1.pdf

----------


## Paulo Bio

ok obrigado

----------


## Paulo Bio

BOAS PESSOAL 

deixo em anexxo mais um video do meu aqua cmps..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqVH9...eature=mh_lolz

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

essa cataphilia é demais :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas pessoal....

este aquário não morreu  :Smile:  e para deixar a prova fica mais um videozito, espero que gostem e comentem.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTzMU6aApTA

cmps...

----------

